
Show HN: Starlette – An asyncio Web framework for Python - tomchristie
https://www.starlette.io/
======
detaro
Nice to see development around some standardization in that area. The code
samples look nicely clean.

related: does anyone have experience with running asyncio web apps in
production? What's your server setup like? For toys I've put the asyncio
server directly on the web, but that doesn't feel right, and not sure how to
use uwsgi etc in this case.

~~~
tomchristie
There are 3 ASGI servers right now. Daphne, Uvicorn, Hypercorn.

For production deployments you’ll either want to run them with a supervisor
process like supervisors/circus/etc. Or use gunicorn (uvicorn includes a
gunicorn worker class).

